# Gpu-z vddc tempratures



## beyaz (Feb 26, 2011)

hey guys imtrying to o/c my vga card but the problems is whenever i load gpu-z i cant see wddc tempratures.As i know these temprature is important for o/c

Here is the link? and how could i see it?

http://i1102.hizliresim.com/2011/2/26/3083.png


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 26, 2011)

You want to see the temperature of a voltage?


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 26, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> You want to see the temperature of a voltage?



Most probably talking about the VRM temps.


----------



## beyaz (Feb 26, 2011)

here is the sample
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/4201/88327942.png


----------

